# Adobe Premiere liest keine avi. files !



## neo-pren (5. März 2005)

Hallo @ all,

hab ein großes problem mit Adobe Premiere 6.5.
Ich bin leidenschaftlicher CS-Video hersteller und habe seit langem beschlossen mal wieder eins zu machen.Nun erstelle ich aus vielen bildern ein video,und dies tu ich mit videomach 3.3.0 und benutze das codec von XviD ( weil es die beste qualität hat ).

In Adobe Photoshop kann ich dies auch in die videospur einfügen,jedoch sehe ich im Vorschaufenster ( das rechte von beiden ) nur kleine Strich ( wie bei einem alten Film ).
Hatte dieses Problem schonmal und weiß nichtmehr vorrans lag.

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.

p.s.: 

Win XP prof.
AMD Athlon 2000XP +
1024 ddr @ 466

nur als kleine info.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
phil R.


----------



## chmee (13. März 2005)

Warum der Umweg ? Du kannst in Premiere auch eine nummerierte Bildersequenz laden.
Ich habe schon öfter erlebt, dass es Probleme mit XVid/DivX-AVIs gibt, würde also
beim Schnitt andere Codecs benutzen..

mfg chmee


----------



## JoelEymard (22. März 2005)

Hi neo-pren
Was ist CS-Video? Bin Newbie und versuche mich noch zu orientieren und selber zu finden was Spass macht. Zumindest sicher bin ich, dass ich gerne mehr als nur FerienMovies machen möchte (bin grad am umwandeln unserer alten Familien SUPER-- / Normal-8 Filme nach DVD-R und das ist eine Heiden-Arbeit 
Hey, thanx für Deine Antwort schon im Voraus.
Gruss aus Basel
thunderstorm


----------



## SenTi (27. März 2005)

@chmee
welchen codec würdest du denn empfehlen?

greez


----------



## ts_tommy (3. April 2005)

benutze für die einzelclips unkomprimierte videofiles,
oder einen codec, der nur wenig komprimiert

in xvid konvertieren würde ich mit virtual dub,
da premiere/afx xvid nicht wirklich mögen
(siehst du ja gerade selbst)

seas


----------



## chmee (3. April 2005)

Einzelbilder-Sequenzen bleiben unkomprimiert in bmp/tif.
Video wenn möglich auch unkomprimiert, nimmt aber etwa 25mb die Sekunde.
zum flüssigen Arbeiten kann man es mit HUFFYUV probieren, oder wenn es nicht
mehr soviele Nachbearbeitungen gibt, auch Canopus-DV.
Divx/Xvid sind Endprodukte, aber keine Arbeitsmittel..

mfg chmee


----------



## MonoMental (12. Mai 2005)

hallöchen,

der Thread ist zwar schon eine Weile her, aber ich stehe vor dem selben Problem, dass Adobe Premiere zwar im Monitorfenster gut mit xvid klarkommt - setze ich jedoch in- & outpoints und übernehme diese in das Schnittfenster, zeigt er ein schwarzes (bis griesliges) Bild was mich nicht wirklich glücklich macht.


----------

